# uh oh. Juicy poop



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

I've been transitioning both dogs to Ziwipeak. Herc has had no probs with it so far. Today I noticed Gunner has really runny poop. He's not pooing more often. It's just runnier when he does go. So I don't think it's straight up diarrhea yet. I THINK we are on day 5 of transition from Blue. Apparently I've taken it a lil too fast. I only have about a handful of the Blue left though. Do I need to go buy a WHOLE new bag of the Blue to finish the transition? I don't think the handful is going to be enough. Do I have other options? I have some Pet Pectillin that I can give him. Or what about using bland rice in the place of the Blue when it runs out and just mix it with a lil of the ZP?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

You could add canned Pumpkin to it, just plain pumpkin not pie filling. It is supposed to firm them up.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Ditto to canned pumpkin! The stuff works both ways actually; if the dog has loose poops the fiber will help firm it up. If the dog is constipated the water content will help soften it. We keep a tray of frozen pumpkin "cubes" in our freezer so we can dole them out any time our doggies have upset tummies.


----------



## EmberLuvu (Oct 24, 2011)

Ditto on pumpkin. Add two tablespoons of some canned pumpkin ( not pie mix, not actual pie, just plain canned pumpkin) to their food. That will help firm their stools up. Add that until they stop having the "juicy poop."


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Believe it or not, I actually had better luck switching to ZP cold turkey rather than transitioning. 
My guess is that even though it is suggested as a kibble topper I might suspect that it will digest differently than kibble.


----------



## Blue Chi (Oct 12, 2011)

@ Jesuschick, that's interesting. Maybe I should have tried that.

UPDATE: I may have jumped the gun. By yesterday evening his poo looked fine. Seems fine today too. But I'm gonna keep the pumpkin on hand just in case. That was a nice tip that I didn't know about!


----------

